# circuit breaker (electricidad)



## chics

hello
*circuit breaker* in english is the same as *diferencial* in spanish?

I know that in mecanics *diferencial* is *differential*. and I think that it could be the same word for electricity. but I've seen some documentation with the word *circuit breaker* in english (not _*differential*_).

thanks


----------



## frida-nc

Este hilo sugiere interruptor diferencial por cierto tipo de circuit-breaker.

La palabra "circuit-breaker" normalmente se traduce como *cortacircuitos *o* interruptor eléctrico.*


----------



## psicutrinius

Un "diferencial" se traduce en inglés como "residual current circuit breaker" o "earth leakage circuit breaker" (en acrónimos, que en los medios profesionales usan profusamente, "rccb" o "elcb"). Este es el que protege de "fugas de corriente a tierra", que son las que pueden electrocutar.

A mí me parece que el segundo describe más precisamente la función, pero (probablemente porque a mi me lo parece), hace ya bastante tiempo que veo mucho más frecuentemente el primero.

el otro, el "magnetotérmico", o PIA (en España) o simplemente el "automático" protege de cortocircuitos y sobrecargas (es decir, de calentamientos excesivos).

En ambos casos son interruptores (que puedes emplear como tales, es decir, que puedes accionar manualmente para abrir o cerrar un circuito), pero, además, si se produce una anomalía de las que están diseñados a resolver, se disparan (desconectan) automáticamente. Por eso se les llama automáticos (y en inglés breakers; si fuesen interruptores no automáticos serían "switches").

CONSEJO: No utilices nunca el diferencial como interruptor. Si quieres desconectar la corriente antes de salir de casa por tiempo más o menos largo (y si no tienes la nevera llena, je je je), hazlo con el otro, el magnetotérmico.


----------



## halloigel

Sugiero: interruptor automático o interruptor de circuito.


----------



## FranParis

A circuit breaker is a *disyuntor*. It can be *diferencial* or not.

Psicutrinius explicó muy bien las diferentes funciones.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Debo traducir la siguiente frase.  Encuentro en el diccionario que circuit breaker puede traducirse como:
1) cortacircuitos
2) disyuntor diferencial
3) interruptor difererencial

Before you adjust your thermostat, unplug the water heater or turn it off at the circuit breaker.

Antes de ajustar el termostato, desenchufe el calentador de agua o apáguelo en el ??? ????

Agradeceré que me digan cómo traducirían ustedes "circuit breaker".
Saludos
SM


----------



## volky

¡Hola Soledad!


Yo usaría interruptor de corriente o interruptor de corriente eléctrica.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias, Volky, gusto en saludarte.

Mira, lo que me confunde es que switch se traduce como interruptor y entonces circuit breaker también como interruptor ... en fin, estoy hecha un lío.

Muchos cariños para ti
Soledad


----------



## FranParis

Un circuit breaker es un disyuntor.


----------



## volky

En realidad el interruptor de corriente es la caja o panel central donde llega la toma de corriente eléctrica y desde donde se distribuye a todo el edificio/casa.... Cada sección está controlada por interruptores o palancas identificadas en éste panel. 

En tu caso, también puedes decir:  ... o desconecte el interruptor del calentador en el panel central de corriente. 

Pero esto suena muy largo para una instrucción y creo que se entiende bien si dices desconéctelo desde el interruptor de corriente.  

En Puerto Rico decimos, "hay que tumbar la caja de corriente" porque generalmente el panel central tiene forma de caja y tumbar lo usamos como sinónimo de apagar o desconectar.


Aquí una referencia que te puede ayudar.

http://www.cablenet.com.ni/curiosidades/como_funcionan/breakers.html


----------



## jonny1047

Una profesora en España me enseñó 'cortacorriente'!


----------



## Pitiusa

En el diccionario de la RAE aparecen las siguientes definiciones:
Disyuntor:
*1. *m._ Electr._ Dispositivo que corta automáticamente la corriente eléctrica cuando esta sobrepasa una determinada intensidad.
Interruptor:
*2. *m. Mecanismo destinado a interrumpir o establecer un circuito eléctrico.
Espero que te aclare los términos.
Saludos.


----------



## AR0129

cortacircuito = short circuit...

At least that is how my (Spanish) husband uses the term!


----------



## psicutrinius

Aro, there is a LETTER (a single one) which changes completely the meaning:

CortOcircuito = short circuit
CortAcircuito = Circuit breaker = switch (and also, fuse)


----------



## abeltio

Before you adjust your thermostat, unplug the water heater or turn it off at the circuit breaker.



En Argentina:
Antes de ajustar el termostato, desenchufe el calentador de agua o apáguelo desde su* interruptor.


*Explicación:
Hay muchas confusiones entre el interruptor del equipo y los seccionadores de la casa... ambos son circuit breakers... aunque la gran diferencia es que el interruptor del equipo es parte del equipo... y el seccionador es parte de la instalación eléctrica.

Si se refiere al interruptor provisto CON la máquina o artefacto domiciliario lo que en USA es "circuit breaker" en Argentina se lo llama solamente: interruptor: uso SU interruptor para diferenciar del interruptor principal de la casa.


En las casas, lo que en USA llaman main circuit breaker... son las "llaves (interruptores) principales" o también llamados "seccionadores principales" que dividen la casa en diferentes circuitos.
Estos pueden ser de diferentes tipos: termomagnéticos (disyuntor diferencial) o térmicos (la llave propiamente dicha) o fusibles (separado de la llave).


Cuando la corriente que maneja un equipo es poca en general en USA dicen: "switch" o "main switch"... cuando se trata de equipos que manejan corrientes importantes, en general > 10 A, el equipo pasa a tener "circuit breaker" porque también tiene funciones de protección (fusible o disyuntor)

En circuitos de potencia, tipo industrial... las corrientes que se manejan son mucho mayores... y ahí se hace una diferencia entre los: interruptores (breakers) y seccionadores (section breakers)
Los interruptores se pueden accionar (abrir o cerrar) bajo carga (tienen sistemas de disipación de arco) los seccionadores: NO, tienen que abrirse o cerrarse SIN carga.

Nota: short circuit es un cortocircuito, y es una condición que debe ser evitada a toda costa... el que lo crea generalmente no la pasa bien... o daña a otros, a sí mismo o algo.


----------



## psicutrinius

Como dice FranParis, "breaker" = "disyuntor". La palabra (de "disjoncteur", en francés), se utiliza corrientemente en España.

Para dar un poco de "background", un "breaker" (más exactamente, un "circuit breaker") es un interruptor automático para protección de circuitos contra sobrecargas o cortocircuitos, o contra fugas de corriente a tierra.

En ambos casos, se trata de interruptores que se pueden accionar manualmente pero que (en presencia de la condición anómala para la que han sido diseñados), cortan el circuito automáticamente (y luego hay que reconectarlos a mano, en instalaciones domésticas. En otros casos, no siempre).

El primero (contra sobrecargas o cortocircuitos) se llama "magnetotérmico" en España. El segundo, "diferencial".

Ahora bien, me temo que en Miami "disyuntor" no sea tan corriente. Por tanto (si es así), posibilidades:

"Interruptor automático". (para los dos)
"magnetotérmico" (o "termomagnético", que no es frecuente)
"diferencial" para el otro.

Como el "water heater" presenta riesgos de los dos tipos (puede sobrecargarse o cortocircuitarse, y también puede presentar fugas a tierra, que si te pillan en la ducha te pueden electrocutar), tiene que estar protegido por LOS DOS. Pero como el diferencial NO está diseñado para cortar la corriente manualmente de manera habitual, hay que hacerlo con el magnetotérmico.

En la práctica, (como siempre, en españa, que es lo que yo conozco), "interruptor automático" suele designar al magnetotérmico, y "diferencial" (así, sin más), al otro, yo pondría "interruptor automático", SI ES QUE "DISYUNTOR" NO ES USADO ALLÁ.


----------



## AR0129

psicutrinius said:


> Aro, there is a LETTER (a single one) which changes completely the meaning:
> 
> CortOcircuito = short circuit
> CortAcircuito = Circuit breaker = switch (and also, fuse)


 
buuff, psicutrinius! Muchísimas gracias por esta aclaración!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas gracias!!!   Al fin he entendido bien todo.  
Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Al*

Very late indeed, but this is woth to post... just for anyone who might have the same question in the future

ciruit breaker = *interruptor termomagnético*

*NOT* interruptor diferencial: 

Interruptor/ disyuntor diferencial: Interruptor automático por corriente diferencial. Se emplea como dispositivo de protección contra los contactos indirectos, asociado a la puesta a tierra de las masas.
El interruptor diferencial está destinado a proteger la vida de las personas contra contactos accidentales de elementos bajo tensión.(Como concepto básico, el disyuntor o interruptor diferencial es un dispositivo de protección eléctrica diseñado para proteger a las personas de un choque eléctrico)
Es decir, si se toca algún artefacto (Ej.: una heladera) con una falla en su aislación eléctrica 
y hay una fuga pequeña que quiera circular por su cuerpo, el interruptor diferencial la detectará.




*circuit breaker* 
_–noun _1._Electricity_. Also called breaker a device for interrupting an electric circuit to prevent excessive current, as that caused by a short circuit, from damaging the apparatus in the circuit or from causing a fire. 



El *interruptor termomagnético* de la Línea N protege principalmente a cables y conductores contra la sobrecarga y el cortocircuito. 


País
Término
EE.UUCircuit breakerArgentinaInterruptor termomagnéticoBrasilDisjuntorChileInterruptor termomagnéticoColombiaCircuit breakerCosta RicaInterruptor termomagnético (breaker)DominicanaInterruptor termomagnéticoEcuadorDisyuntorEl SalvadorBreaker / InterruptorEspañaInterruptor magnetotérmicoHondurasCircuit breaker / TérmicoMéxicoBrakerPanamáInterruptor de circuitoPerúInterruptor termomagnéticoPuerto RicoInterruptor de circuitoUruguayInterruptor termomagnéticoVenezuelaBreaker



Hope it helps =)


----------



## tazx

"Circuit breaker" puede ser un interruptor termomagnético, un disyuntor o un interruptor general.
En este caso, por el contexto, yo me inclinaría por la última.

"Diferencial" es "ground switch"


----------



## medanero

y si yo por ejemplo dijese Proteccion by residual current circuit breaker significa proteccion a traves de un interruptor diferencial de corriente residual?suena tan largo..


----------



## jsvillar

medanero said:


> y si yo por ejemplo dijese Proteccion by residual current circuit breaker significa proteccion a traves de un interruptor diferencial de corriente residual?suena tan largo..


 
??????

Protection - Protección
Residual current - Corriente residual (no se usa mucho, muy técnico)
Circuit breaker - Interruptor.

Un diferencial mide la corriente residual. Salvo que quieras alargarlo innecesariamente, puedes dejarlo en Protección por interruptor diferencial, y si te falta espacio, bastaría 'Protección diferencial'


----------



## medanero

ok muchas gracias


----------



## mcaffa

I'm doing a keyword translation from English to Mexican Spanish. I have to translate 'circuit breaker', 'circuit breaker testing', 'circuit breaker test', etc.

Which of these do they use most commonly in MEXICO for 'circuit breaker'?

-interruptor
-interruptor diferencial
-cortacircuito
-disyuntor

I am swaying towards interruptor or interruptor diferencial (or is this second one too specific)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mastoc

Interruptor is the best choice, since "circuit breaker" involves a great variety of switches, all that you mentioned and more.
Interruptor diferencial is a specific type

Please, correct my mistakes


----------



## zumac

mcaffa said:


> I'm doing a keyword translation from English to Mexican Spanish. I have to translate 'circuit breaker', 'circuit breaker testing', 'circuit breaker test', etc.
> 
> Which of these do they use most commonly in MEXICO for 'circuit breaker'?
> 
> -interruptor
> -interruptor diferencial
> -cortacircuito
> -disyuntor
> 
> I am swaying towards interruptor or interruptor diferencial (or is this second one too specific)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For a circuit breaker, not a fuse, in Mexico they commonly call it "pastilla."

Saludos.


----------



## Nick11

Hola a todos!! he escuchado otro nombre FLIPON o FLIFON no es toy seguro, como nombre al interruptor. Si alguien sabe porfavor saquenme de la duda si esto es correcto o no? como una forma academica para hablar. Gracias


----------

